# Hey Hey, it's a good day! and a ? for yall...



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Ok, I went down the the mailbox cause yeast could've arrived today and it's HOT here.... Low and behold Yeast! And walking back I noticed I have mulberries ripe! so I have 1/2 lb... I ain't climbing a tree or getting snakebit over them... May end up with almost a pound if I go back out... So What do yall think about using this as a starter for my pee? 
Mulberry Pee?
Any takers?
Or should I wait, freeze these berries, get some more as they ripen and maybe blend with something else.....

I have yeast now and nothing else to ferment.... Goin' Crazy!!!
May be taking a trip to town after dear hubby gets home... He wants strawberry pee and nows the time to get strawberries....
Sorry I'm ranting... hadn't had an active ferment in 6 mos, I'm excited!


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Doin the pee...
sg at 1.100 need to check again later.... 1lb of fruit, water to bottom of shoulder (1gal)... k-meta and energizer and pectic.... 
Plan is to pitch the yeast tommorow evening and slowly add lemon (that's what worked for me last time)...
Noting that I will gain a little space (1- 1 1/2 cups worth when I get rid of the pulp) 

Any suggestions? And no there is not an airlock on it... If I don't have much pulp it's easier for me to start it in the carboy....


----------



## docanddeb (May 9, 2011)

You go girl... I feel the urgency in your typing.

Remember, you can always make "jam" wine too... any kind of jam. Many people don't even need any sugar added, so it's pretty cheap. Blackberry is very popular! Google search for an exact recipe. I haven't done it... YET!

Debbie


----------



## Mikael (May 9, 2011)

heyy!!! i dont really have anny kind of answer for your question, however i was tinkerring with an idea SIMILAR to yours..i read how you said 'slowly adding the lemon' i was thinking...and wondering if anyone could give insight to this...what if...we make the inverted shugar and then add the water, ferment all the sugars in that THEN add the lemon juice and then clear it, so we have the lemon flavor and the alcohol the only thing i know would happen was, would take a longer time for it to clear..but would there be any other kinds of bad side effects? just somethintg i was thinking of the other night and if it would or might work or not..any thoughts anyone???


----------



## Julie (May 9, 2011)

make the sp but still collect and freeze berries. take something to shake the branches and pick the berries off the ground.


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Julie said:


> make the sp but still collect and freeze berries. take something to shake the branches and pick the berries off the ground.



Planning on it Julie! 

AS for adding lemon at the end... yes you can. Yeah it takes longer to clear... The lemon comes through amazingly in SP though so why?

I'm gonna look into the jams thing... I think you'd have some problems with the pectic..... may take alot to see that one through!


----------



## Julie (May 9, 2011)

closetwine said:


> Planning on it Julie!
> 
> AS for adding lemon at the end... yes you can. Yeah it takes longer to clear... The lemon comes through amazingly in SP though so why?
> 
> I'm gonna look into the jams thing... I think you'd have some problems with the pectic..... may take alot to see that one through!



go to the recipe section, I believe there is one there, I have made peach and blackberry jam wine. check your sg before adding sugar, chances are you won't need to add any sugar. they are not bad.

if you want a place for cheap concentrates, go to homewinery.com. they are not top quality wines but pretty good for starter wines to get yourself stocked up. shipping if pretty cheap.


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2011)

Place a sheet on the ground and shake those branches!!!


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Hubby is goin back over the road on Wed. and my kids are off to Granny's on thurs. I just found an old sheet.... Looks like I need a big stick cause I have the time and the means. Those are goin in the freezer.... maybe mixed with blackberry later on? That or I'm buying more carboys for a straight mulberry!


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Julie said:


> go to the recipe section, I believe there is one there, I have made peach and blackberry jam wine. check your sg before adding sugar, chances are you won't need to add any sugar. they are not bad.
> 
> if you want a place for cheap concentrates, go to homewinery.com. they are not top quality wines but pretty good for starter wines to get yourself stocked up. shipping if pretty cheap.



Julie I believe you have done it all... (*Stares Adoringly*) I'm making the blue/pome though different way, and Strawberry Breeze both starting tommorrow night. Hubby asked what all i was starting I said a couple of Julie's a couple of Lon's and maybe my own creation... he looked confused! LOL!

And if ur recommending, then I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

closetwine said:


> Hubby is goin back over the road on Wed. and my kids are off to Granny's on thurs. I just found an old sheet.... Looks like I need a big stick cause I have the time and the means. Those are goin in the freezer.... maybe mixed with blackberry later on? That or I'm buying more carboys for a straight mulberry!



All this and just in time for ladies night. LOL


----------



## closetwine (May 9, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot!!!!! LOL! Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 10, 2011)

I'm jealous! Our trees don't even have leaves yet. It's been such a cool Spring!


----------



## closetwine (May 10, 2011)

Well, I have 3 Pees ready to go... Mulberry, strawberry, and passion fruit! 

Our mulberries took a hit with all these storms... I was surprised, I hadn't even been looking! But what great timing! LOL!


----------



## docanddeb (May 10, 2011)

I did 2 different mulberries a couple years ago... didn't like either.

I love to make my "triple berry" pie with them...

Raspberry, mulberry and blueberry. Maybe a mix like THAT would be good for wine!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (May 11, 2011)

Well, after tonight this one may be junk to... Ugh!

Left for town, figured be gone an hour... Left it on a low simmer to get out some of the water I'd idoitically added (it'd been a long day...) And Hubby goofs off for 4 hours... Tastes alright, but massively put me behind schedule... Prob gonna have to add water back in now... UGH, Will It Ever End?


----------



## GTS (May 11, 2011)

Just tossing in my 2 cents worth on the jam wines. I have used Smuckers seedless Blackberry, Red Plum, and Mango jams to make pretty darn good wines. I used the Mango slurry with lime juice for a batch of SP. The Smuckers may cost a little more, but there are not any ingredients that will cause you any problems. Smuckers has an online store for the hard to find jams like Mango.

Another good starter was a gallon of organic apple juice from the local Whole Grains food store. Wine wasn't bad either.

Greg


----------



## closetwine (May 11, 2011)

Good to know. I'm fond of smuckers seedless blackberry myself. 

Gonna have 7 gals going by midnight tomorrow! 6 gals diffent kinds and 2- 1/2 gals.
All but 3 are "pee's"!
Passion Fruit pee, Mulberry pee, strawberry pee, blueberry pee, apple pee, margarita wine, Strawberry breeze, and a blueberry/pome....


----------



## docanddeb (May 11, 2011)

Did you forget to take your ADHD meds again girl??

SLOW down and smell the.... WINE!! 

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (May 11, 2011)

Hey, I got the supplies and FINALLY the time.... Carpe Diem!


----------



## docanddeb (May 11, 2011)

Carp are only good if smoked...

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (May 11, 2011)

LOL! Ok, if Ups drops a case of lemon juice at your doorstep.... MAKE PEE!!! LOL


----------



## xanxer82 (May 11, 2011)

Mulberry wine is very tastey!


----------



## closetwine (May 11, 2011)

xanxer82 said:


> Mulberry wine is very tastey!



Good to know! If this stupid storm didn't knock att the berries off, I'll be gathering tommorow... Hoping for enough for a gallon to start after some of these are done...


----------

